# What to do with a darkroom estate



## Kachadurian (May 15, 2013)

A lifelong photographer friend of mine recently died., He left behind a full darkroom with lots of premium equipment and even chemistry and lots of paper. It all good stuff Oriental Seagull paper, Zone VI enlarger and chemistry.

We are in Michigan.

Can anyone help me figure out where to post these items to get them into the hands of people who will use them to make photographs. 

Thank you

Tom


----------



## 412 Burgh (May 15, 2013)

Did you try craigslist?


----------



## bsinmich (May 21, 2013)

What part of Michigan?  We are in a pretty big state.


----------



## timor (May 22, 2013)

bsinmich said:


> What part of Michigan?  We are in a pretty big state.


GAS ?


----------



## jake337 (May 22, 2013)

Send it all to me!!!!!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2013)

jake337 said:


> Send it all to me!!!!!



^^^^ Jake would make excellent use of it.


----------

